# Panasonic TV no sound



## raypeck (Oct 16, 2009)

No idea if this is the place to ask this question but good place to start. My father has a Panasonic TX-26LX60F LCD Tv which my brother brought in Sapin and when he returned to UK he gave it to my father. It was working OK but when we carried out Auto retune the following :
1 There was no option of UK- england in the countries list.
2 Retune in any other country gives great picture but no sound,
Has anyone any idea what we are doing wrong?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Might check the menu for second audio program (SAP) settings
and see if there is a UK setting.


----------



## bamboostar (Aug 26, 2009)

I had the same problem with our big flat screen, called for a tech (under warranty) it ended up to be our cable box. We needed to update our cable, our TV was okay.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Where's sapin? If this is a typo for Spain then look no further. Although most "continental" TVs will work either PAL (Germany, Spain etc.) or SECAM (France) on picture, you'll have to get the audio settings changed for them to work in UK (by a technician, it can't be done over the menu).
Same problem the other way around, UK TVs will get you picture on the continent but not sound.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

buffoon said:


> Where's sapin? If this is a typo for Spain then look no further. Although most "continental" TVs will work either PAL (Germany, Spain etc.) or SECAM (France) on picture, you'll have to get the audio settings changed for them to work in UK (by a technician, it can't be done over the menu).
> Same problem the other way around, UK TVs will get you picture on the continent but not sound.


ain't the European Union a great thing??


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

paisanol69 said:


> ain't the European Union a great thing??


Oh the EU ain't so bad. But islanders tend towards being errhhh....quaint?


----------

